# Can the next Tivo Bolt (pro or whatever...)



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

have a digital clock on front, please? It would be nice if the brightness of the clock was adjustable for a bedroom. I prefer blue LED. Also, the correct time should be set from the internet including for daylight savings time.

I assume the Tivo development and marketing people peruse this website for information. 

Thanks!

P.S. I'd also like 6 tuners and at least 4TB hard drive.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Seeing as the Bolt front did away with indicators, leds, or a face entirely...not even a horizontal front surface I don't see an led clock coming soon to the front of a Tivo, but ask and you may get..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kisby said:


> have a digital clock on front, please? It would be nice if the brightness of the clock was adjustable for a bedroom. I prefer blue LED. Also, the correct time should be set from the internet including for daylight savings time.
> 
> I assume the Tivo development and marketing people peruse this website for information.
> 
> ...


Having a clock on it would be a major reason for me not to get one. There are already too many clocks around. I don't need another one.


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

dark tape fixes leds flashing.
also - I'm not a fan of thread titles that are a tease to get you to click on it. If you like clicking, 2 remote clicks and my tv turns on and I can bring up the Tivo clock indicator...


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I know folks will want what they want, so I don't mean to bash.

But, I don't want this, current time is one button push away, and someone always has the remote in hand. Or I'd just turn over my phone, tablet, laptop, etc. If I wanted a clock, I would get one!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

kisby said:


> Also, the correct time should be set from the internet including for daylight savings time.


It already does that part, of course. But apart from that (which is admittedly a big advantage over dumber, less-connected devices), IMHO there's no real obvious reason why a TiVo should have a clock display on it.

I think the reason people ask for this is that they're used to it from cable company STBs (and TiVo's very brief flirtation with it in the original Series 3). But on STBs, the clock is really a relic, from a time before on-screen displays. The LCD segment display was there primarily to show the channel number, with the clock just thrown in as a bonus.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

Isn't the whole point of a TiVo so that you don't need to know what time it is to watch TV? How lazy is it not to lift your arm and look at your watch?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

My electronic gear is stored in a closet with a long HDMI cable. Who needs a clock.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

In case TiVo is listening... I also do not want a clock, more lights, bells, or whistles.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ej42137 said:


> Isn't the whole point of a TiVo so that you don't need to know what time it is to watch TV? How lazy is it not to lift your arm and look at your watch?


I stopped wearing watches 15 years ago. But I also don't want any more devices with a clock on it. I already have too many devices showing the time. Plus it's only one button press to see the time from the TV or a TiVo if I want to.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I just set 24 clocks and watches in our condo.
Have two more in the cars.
Then we have the clocks in our house to set on next trip.

4 of them were atomic clocks that did not reset as hoped.
all the clocks in the computers, iPhones, iPads all correctly reset.

Agree there are too many clocks, but all of our appliances have clocks.
I do not care to have another clock in my TiVo.
I liked the colored Led lights on my Roamio Pro that told me how many tuners were recording at a glance with RED lights, if there were any transfers in progress with Blue light, if it is awake with a GREEN light and if I am communicating with my remote with a YELLOW light.
I REALLY MISS THE COLORFUL DISPLAY OF MY TiVo series 5 ROAMIO PRO IN THE NEW TiVo Series 6 BOLTs.



aaronwt said:


> Having a clock on it would be a major reason for me not to get one. There are already too many clocks around. I don't need another one.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

TiVo has a on screen clock for anybody that wants a clock *S-P-S-9-S*, it also telles you if your TiVo had a re-boot as the clock will not be on after that.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

They could easily make the clock display through the front case and user selectable just like the LED's on the Bolt. I personally don't want it, but it could be done in a way that wouldn't bother those who don't want it.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

IF you want a clock then go buy one!??!?!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah no thanks..... I have a large clock on the wall behind my TV, no need for another one on my TiVo. Especially if it adds anything to the cost of the unit. In fact I'm fine with the Bolt's simplified 1 light for recording too. I never know what time things are on anyway, so I just need to know if it's recording not how many tuners it's using.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I definitely wish they still had a front screen showing what was recording. That's the best thing about the OLED S3.. amongst various bad things (mine died & took its hard drive with it, and it requires two cablecards..)

I OCD-ly hit info to see what's recording on the other channels all the time. (Vaguely like Seinfeld's joke -- guys don't want to know what's on, they want to know what ELSE is on.)


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

Yikes, so many people bashing on someone who wants a clock. Count me in, I'd love a clock. For those so averse to it, they could always add an option to turn it off.

For the record...the teasing thread title should earn a one day ban.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

On my STBs I always had the LEDs show the channel number vs having the clock display. Another vote for no clock.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If they put a stupid clock on the face of the Bolt Pro, I will refuse to buy one, and I will advise all of my friends not to buy them, either! So that's at least two lost sales if they add a clock!!!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

LightningBOLT said:


> Yikes, so many people bashing on someone who wants a clock. Count me in, I'd love a clock. For those so averse to it, they could always add an option


Two points- nobody is bashing on "someone", folks are just pointing out the preference for/against a clock. Big difference.

And B) adding a clock adds expense, especially with options to turn on/off. I'd rather they concentrate on more globally wanted updates, bug fixes, etc.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't care if there is a clock or not, as long as it can be turned on/off in preferences. Problem solved.

But I *DO* care about power and activity lights. Both are extremely useful for troubleshooting and continued operational info... especially when cable and tuning adapters are not reliable.


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

jrtroo said:


> Two points- nobody is bashing on "someone", folks are just pointing out the preference for/against a clock. Big difference.
> 
> And B) adding a clock adds expense, especially with options to turn on/off. I'd rather they concentrate on more globally wanted updates, bug fixes, etc.


Added cost? Oh geez, who's gotta take out a loan to afford the clock option on a DVR.

The arguments against a clock that can be switched off are baffling.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

LightningBOLT said:


> Added cost? Oh geez, who's gotta take out a loan to afford the clock option on a DVR.
> 
> The arguments against a clock that can be switched off are baffling.


A clock added would add about $1 to the cost and if it stopped working a TiVo tech call, one more thing to break or not know how to turn off/on. You do have the option of a on-screen clock, that I use.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

LightningBOLT said:


> Added cost? Oh geez, who's gotta take out a loan to afford the clock option on a DVR.
> 
> The arguments against a clock that can be switched off are baffling.


What is baffling about just buying a clock if you want one??!?!?


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

trip1eX said:


> What is baffling about just buying a clock if you want one??!?!?


calm down.

Why are you so mad about me preferring an optional clock on my tivo?


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

lessd said:


> A clock added would add about $1 to the cost and if it stopped working a TiVo tech call, one more thing to break or not know how to turn off/on. You do have the option of a on-screen clock, that I use.


I have never seen a clock fail. I'm sure happens but that really isn't a concern.

I prefer a tivo box clock. To each their own.


----------



## kisby (Mar 31, 2002)

I never thought this would be so controversial when I started this thread.

My old TWC DVR had a clock. I used it. Especially when the TV is off, which is why the on-screen clock doesn't work for me. I would buy a clock and place it on top of my Bolt, but because of the curve, I can't.

I like the idea of an optional clock that can be turned off for those who don't want it. I already asked for the brightness of the clock to be adjustable, so one choice can be "off." Surely this technology exists without jeopardizing the ability of the Bolt or adding significantly to the cost.

Tivo is positioning the Bolt to be the best DVR / streaming media player on the market. Surely, they can make this small change for those who want it.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

LightningBOLT said:


> calm down.
> 
> Why are you so mad about me preferring an optional clock on my tivo?


I couldn't care less. I just am trying to figure out why you haven't bought a clock yet if you desire one so much.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

If TiVo felt folks wanted a clock and that it would add to the bottom line, then they would have added one long ago. Clearly, they believe the opposite.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I would just put tape over a clock or any LED, but how busy would TiVo be if the latest server time issue was seen by everybody?


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

You guys in this forum like myself have gotten used to having no clock on the front of a Tivo but I can tell you that the majority of people coming from cable stb/dvrs expect to see a physical clock. We're the minority. 

I once tried to get the same friend who just rejected the Bolt as a birthday gift due to lack of FIOS on Demand access to move to a Premiere. I invited her over to my house to demo my unit to her (no jokes, yo-yos!) and the very first thing she said upon seeing the front of the box was "Where's the clock?" I explained and showed her the onscreen clock but she was not impressed. That plus the slowness of the Premiere at the time (it has just came out) sanked that sell right there.

The thing I dislike about the onscreen clock is that it has to be reset everything the Tivo restarts. Even though it's just a one button push from my Harmony remote to get back, I'm still annoyed that I have to do it each and everytime.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

mrsean said:


> The thing I dislike about the onscreen clock is that it has to be reset everything the Tivo restarts. Even though it's just a one button push from my Harmony remote to get back, I'm still annoyed that I have to do it each and everytime.


My Roamio re-boots only on new software and power outages, have not had a random re-boot in over a year.


----------



## jespenshade (Jul 26, 2009)

mrsean said:


> You guys in this forum like myself have gotten used to having no clock on the front of a Tivo but I can tell you that the majority of people coming from cable stb/dvrs expect to see a physical clock. We're the minority.
> 
> I once tried to get the same friend who just rejected the Bolt as a birthday gift due to lack of FIOS on Demand access to move to a Premiere. I invited her over to my house to demo my unit to her (no jokes, yo-yos!) and the very first thing she said upon seeing the front of the box was "Where's the clock?" I explained and showed her the onscreen clock but she was not impressed. That plus the slowness of the Premiere at the time (it has just came out) sanked that sell right there.
> 
> The thing I dislike about the onscreen clock is that it has to be reset everything the Tivo restarts. Even though it's just a one button push from my Harmony remote to get back, I'm still annoyed that I have to do it each and everytime.


Clocks on the front display are so 90's. If you really need one, just go to Walmart & glue a $2 LED clock on the front.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm less concerned with the presence of a clock than the damned odd shape of the thing. If I had one, I'd take it to my work bench, put it on an anvil, pick up my sledge, and straighten that damned goofy bend out of it. 

Then paint it. What idiot thought white was a good color choice for consumer electronics? Grey, black, sliver, or some similar shade will allow it to blend nicely with the rest of the electronics.

It's probably pointless for me to have an opinion anyway. Until they can be expanded easily to many multi-TB like a Roamio or older I'm not really giving it a second look anyway.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> If TiVo felt folks wanted a clock and that it would add to the bottom line, then they would have added one long ago. Clearly, they believe the opposite.


They had one; and they removed it long ago. Folks who want a clock on their TiVo should stack a VHS player on top of it. Or buy a wristwatch.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

CrashHD said:


> I'm less concerned with the presence of a clock than the damned odd shape of the thing. If I had one, I'd take it to my work bench, put it on an anvil, pick up my sledge, and straighten that damned goofy bend out of it.
> 
> Then paint it. What idiot thought white was a good color choice for consumer electronics? Grey, black, sliver, or some similar shade will allow it to blend nicely with the rest of the electronics.
> 
> It's probably pointless for me to have an opinion anyway. Until they can be expanded easily to many multi-TB like a Roamio or older I'm not really giving it a second look anyway.


They already can. Weeks ago I put 4TB drives in both of my Bolts.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jespenshade said:


> Clocks on the front display are so 90's. If you really need one, just go to Walmart & glue a $2 LED clock on the front.


Not only is that tacky, it will never have accurate time.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

crxssi said:


> Not only is that tacky, it will never have accurate time.


According to recent threads here and there, that wouldn't be any worse than TiVo's clock.

The drift on even a very cheap quartz clock is very small; but if that bother's you, pay a little more and get an atomic clock set by Fort Collins.

Clock-face TiVos: a *bad* idea then, a *bad* idea now, always and forever a *bad* idea. TiVo's purpose is to liberate us from the tyranny of the clock!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

CrashHD said:


> Then paint it. What idiot thought white was a good color choice for consumer electronics? Grey, black, sliver, or some similar shade will allow it to blend nicely with the rest of the electronics.


There was a super popular box in front of my TV for years that was white.

Seems pretty easy to just paint it. Has nobody tried?


----------

